# Giants



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

There are lots of confusion & disappointment going around about purchasing Giants. (Kings are not Giants!)

Please make sure when you purchase a Giant Betta make sure it is up in size

*Kings / Half Giants 2.5-3"*
Half Giants are more common size on purchasing

*Giants 3-3.5+"* 
Giants are rare and only 10-20% will make size from the spawn


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

May I ask about how a betta should be measured? 

When measuring a betta is the tail included in the total size or are the measurements you listed only for the body length?

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I'm honestly curious.

Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

sparkyjoe said:


> May I ask about how a betta should be measured?
> 
> When measuring a betta is the tail included in the total size or are the measurements you listed only for the body length?
> 
> ...


Nothing is a stupid question and I'm glad you ask. 

I usually measure from the display case, just hold the ruler against the case and measure the fish and yes tail included









(Not my betta credit to the rightful owner)


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks!

I hope I may ask another question... At what age do true Giants reach their size?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

sparkyjoe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I hope I may ask another question... At what age do true Giants reach their size?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


they reach at size at around 6-9months


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I usually use body length only because between long fin and short fin, measurements can be biased. Measuring from outside (like above) may not give you precise measurements. I usually put a half gallon tank inside a gallon tank - betta will be very close to the glass. OR since they won't keep still, I often put them in a plastic bag, reduce water to minimum/flat - then measure.

Bettas keep growing until they're about 12 months. Giants spawns grows rapidly but the half and non giants will suddenly stop growing at a certain size. Instead of adding length, they add width and thickness (a sign that they've stopped growing). The giants will keep growing and IMO should reach 6cm by 4 months. Otherwise they will only be half giant size by 12 months (under 3").

I learned the hard way that where I'm at half giants are considered as giants - big disappointment. And since they are constantly being crossed to improve finnage, most are only half giants, if anything.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

If it's total length 
The long fin should be around 5"+
A rare beauty
But a pain in rare in raising it
short fin 3"+
yes the thickness of the fish is a big different
Compering the giant to there small cousin
The giant look 2-3 time as thick


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

OK. This is my salamander. We measure the whole fish including the tail?
So he is "king" sized right now and if I can get another 1/8th" to 1/4" out of him he'll be "giant"?


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Ilikebutterflies said:


> OK. This is my salamander. We measure the whole fish including the tail?
> So he is "king" sized right now and if I can get another 1/8th" to 1/4" out of him he'll be "giant"?


Cool, I guess he's close enough. you should add a little water in the future next time you intend to measure so less stress and to avoid shock (just saying)


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I'll have to figure something out that's for sure. I had water in there with him and he would not stop thrashing. I figured it would be more stressful to flop around in the water than to sit still without water for 10 seconds.
I have an idea that includes a cork board so I'll see if that works better.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Add water just enough for his body. Flatten the bag (to a table or something flat) with fingers and measure quickly - too long, fish may drown (they need air). It may be awkward at first, but in time you'll get used to it.

Not using water is stressful but safer - betta will not drown. As long as he remains wet/damp.


----------

